# canning caramelized onions



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I be starting my canning this spring after we get the house issues taken care off and note I never done this before
I made a mistake and brought extra onions not knowing I had 2 bags left over now I have tons of onions and are getting old so I will caramelized them with just very little fats no salt or sugar is added
I read you should try to avoid canning fats with meats and veggies fruits and what ever due to it can go rancid at a faster rate
so if yes I can should it matter on what and how much of a fat I use and would salt be needed to help with the preserving process 
i also cook 99% of the time with olive oil if that matters , bet people shocked not hear bacon grease i don't really eat that much bacon as i joke about


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy does 90% of our canning. I'll do the easy stuff that can be done safely using simple water bath canning. When you get involved with the more difficult items that contain fats/proteins etc. I'd suggest getting a Pressure Canner and a good Book. Good luck!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0778801314?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

thanks slippy


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

for the length of time needed to process in a pressure cooker to make safe, you will turn your onions into mush. I wouldn't recommend canning them unless it is mixed with something to give it flavor, such as a soup or stew which you would also pressure can. 
onions keep for a long time in a cool environment so there is not really a need to get rid of them unless you don't have a place to store them. 
You could try dehydrating them for future use. chop them up and dry until crisp. you can use in pretty much any dish you would normally put onions, or take the dried onions and run them through a food processor until they are powdered and you have made your own onion powder


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> for the length of time needed to process in a pressure cooker to make safe, you will turn your onions into mush. I wouldn't recommend canning them unless it is mixed with something to give it flavor, such as a soup or stew which you would also pressure can.
> onions keep for a long time in a cool environment so there is not really a need to get rid of them unless you don't have a place to store them.
> You could try dehydrating them for future use. chop them up and dry until crisp. you can use in pretty much any dish you would normally put onions, or take the dried onions and run them through a food processor until they are powdered and you have made your own onion powder


Tirednurse is right on...FYI...dehydrate onions in a well ventilated area, onions dehydrating gives off a strong odor...I learned years ago, the hard way! JM2C


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

ok thanks again


----------

